

Belkin replies to Mechanical Turk shilling - vaksel
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/01/18/belkin-replies-to-mechanical-turk-shilling/

======
diN0bot
> Belkin's President: "So, it was with great surprise and dismay when we
> discovered that one of our employees may have posted a number of queries on
> the Amazon Mechanical Turk website inviting users to post positive reviews
> of Belkin products in exchange for payment."

But how do I trust them enough to know that he's telling the truth?

~~~
wyday
You can't, but not everything is a big conspiracy. He very likely is
embarrassed.

~~~
mixmax
embarrassed to be found out maybe?

------
alain94040
What's missing from the response is that they took action to fire the person
responsible.

I read the response: it's wrapped into a lot of nice, vague, non-specific,
non-binding stuff. It's well written by a PR department and may fool the
average joe.

<http://fairsoftware.net>: where geeks are their own boss

~~~
catch23
most likely the president was the person responsible. He's just publicly
admitting guilt.

